# Looking for long term let



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Found out yesterday we may have to leave our rental early next year - not happy, thats a long story.
Anyways if anyone knows of a large house or 2 houses relatively close near Ourique
can you please contact me off board. Would be looking for something like 1 year, poss 2.
Obrigado


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

try this.... http://ourique.olx.pt/nf/casas-moradias-para-arrendar-vender-cat-363/type,2


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey

How are you?

Nice link, very useful,nothing much of interest just now, but they will add more Im sure. Thanks much :clap2:


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Just to say, we are not moving now...
then both generators blew up lol


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

coati said:


> Just to say, we are not moving now...
> then both generators blew up lol



BOTH??? Great just what you need!!!!


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes me amiga both lol

tbh the last 10 months have been a nightmare or funny depending on which way you look at it.

British owners are broke - so cant afford to fix anything.
House full of black mould and mildew in winter
Strimmer didnt work
Swimming pool like a duck pond - full of s+++ and greener than malachite.
Lights in houses about the same strength Dickens was writing by..lol
Endless bits falling off machines
Track to house is like a Serengeti Safari
Roof on patio still not finished after 10 months!
More electronic trip outs than an electrical substation
burned computers due to power spikes

but we have grown some nice pumpkins, oh and it is nice and sunny. Oh....of course cant run the air cons cos the genrator is too small - wahayyy!!!

positives

nice view
its relatively cheap lol


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Lol

They rented another small generator

this morning top fuel pipe split
later second pipe split
later fitting fell opff fuel filter and I almost forgot swimming pool vac hose fell in half

sleep well, tomorrow is another day - - yikes!


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Sounds like Basil Fawlty has had some input!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

wonder what they would do Coati if you stopped paying the rent??


----------

